# west brook, Bradford, July 2016



## Black (Aug 1, 2016)

The brook rises at Clayton,
heads north passing mainly through culverts
merging with the Bradford beck by Thornton road
length of about 4 miles.

1









theatre in the mill
below






above


















the brook passes through a slot



& reappears here















2












merges with the Bradford beck



thanks


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2016)

Some nice features there, thanks Black.


----------



## smiler (Aug 2, 2016)

That's rather good, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice one, Smashing shots, but didn't think the water looked a good colour though?


----------



## Lavino (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice one m8ty


----------

